# Best/Most Original Dates



## nicolam2711 (Mar 5, 2013)

This may belong in the research part but I figured I'd post it here since I'm not looking for actual experiences to use in my writing, just other peoples' thoughts.

I have dates for my character running around my head and roughly how they will go. Few based on experiences but others mostly just from what would seem fun and different. Can't have a whole story where everyone just goes for dinner and a movie.

So what has been your favourite date? Or what is your fantasy or ideal date?


----------



## JosephB (Mar 5, 2013)

Seems like most of my favorite dates involved a blanket, some body of water and a six pack.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 6, 2013)

My all time favourite so far actually consisted of a trip to a comedy night (I don't even like comedians) and then led to us ending up in a club. and I believed clubs weren't really for couples by themselves . So overall the night was brilliant and surprising.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if it had more to do with who you were with. Otherwise, I guess I never was very inventive about dates or tried to go out of my way to create some unique experience. For my wife's birthday last year, I took her out to dinner -- but I'd packed a suitcase for her and put it the trunk, and arranged for the kids to stay at my brothers. Then I took her to a really nice boutique hotel downtown for the weekend. I earned serious Brownie points for that one. But that's probably not the kind of "date" you're looking for.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 7, 2013)

My ex taught me to dread surprises.  He would never even give me proper wear for what he had planned.  One week I'd end up wearing baggy sweats to a party and the next week I'd meet his mother while wearing a halter top.  The worst was when I wore a little black dress and we ended up helping his friend move a washer and dryer.

Now when Fella tries to surprise me I get upset.  Even though he's pretty good about letting me know that I'm okay for what he has planned.


----------



## Travers (Mar 7, 2013)

My favourite date was meant to be a picnic but after two minutes outside it started pouring with rain so we had it at my house in front of a roaring fire.

Nothing fancy, but a great memory.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> My ex taught me to dread surprises.  He would  never even give me proper wear for what he had planned.  One week I'd  end up wearing baggy sweats to a party and the next week I'd meet his  mother while wearing a halter top.  The worst was when I wore a little  black dress and we ended up helping his friend move a washer and dryer.
> 
> Now when Fella tries to surprise me I get upset.  Even though he's  pretty good about letting me know that I'm okay for what he has  planned.



Hmm. Yeah. I'm not that oblivious. I actually got high marks for what I packed. I threw in some new unmentionables as well -- but as they say, that was more for me than her.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 7, 2013)

It was more that he didn't care and found other people's discomfort amusing.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

OK. You're well rid of him then. As my mom would say -- not a keeper.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 7, 2013)

There was this time I really, really wanted to impress this women so I started off our date with an open top limo ride through San Diego for about an hour then stopped over at a fancy place for dinner.

 While at dinner I had a normal limo pick us up and wisked us to a planned helo ride around the city and beaches.

 Afterword, we stopped for coffee than a horse-drawn carriage ride.

She was impressed and I was broke for the rest of the month.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 7, 2013)

One of my favorite dates was when the Fella and I cuddled in the front seat of the car parked at a park and I read a book to him.  We later went and ate a fairly inexpensive dinner and held hands.  Or it was the one where we went and played around on playground equipment in the middle of the night after having dinner.

it doesn't take a lot of money for a memorable date but it does take courage to play around.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 7, 2013)

I used to have this book and it was a great read. Sadly, I never went on any of the dates in it, not that I remember anyway.

Creative Dating

Oh well, theory is nice, too, I guess.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 7, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> One of my favorite dates was when the Fella and I cuddled in the front seat of the car parked at a park and I read a book to him. We later went and ate a fairly inexpensive dinner and held hands. Or it was the one where we went and played around on playground equipment in the middle of the night after having dinner.
> 
> it doesn't take a lot of money for a memorable date but it does take courage to play around.



Yep. when I was young I thought expensive meant impressive. Now, my wife finds it a memorable evening if I don't fart in the car on the way home from dinner.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 7, 2013)

Appropriate topic for today.  My favorite date is, March 7th, 1975.  Thirty-eight years ago today I married the finest woman I've ever met.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

I met this model on a photo shoot. Not surprisingly, she looked like a model. We had a good time on the shoot, so I asked her out and she seemed pleased. I had a big date planned -- beyond my means. When I went to pick her up, I could not believe what she said: "This is your car?" 

I wanted to say, "Yeah. This is my car, #$&*$." But we went out anyway. I told her I was just out of school -- like designers just starting out drive BMW's not ancient Hondas. The night was a disaster. I was thinking, I'm blowing all this money for no reason. We barely spoke and I took her home after dinner. To rub salt in the wound, incredibly, the next day she was in a swimsuit spread in the local paper -- and she looked amazingly hot. I said to my roommate -- "This is the girl I went out with last night." He was somewhat incredulous, even though he knew I'd met this girl on a catalog shoot. I guess he was thinking "plus size" or something. Anyway, exactly two weeks later, I met my wife on a blind date. Funny how things work out.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

So blind dates can actually work? That's interesting


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, that one did. My sister in law fixed us up. Funny, because my brother said, she's a nice girl, but not your type. I think by that he meant different from my previous two girlfriends -- who were totally insane.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha well I do believe you can't really have a type if you aren't in a working relationship. Cause clearly what you had before didn't go well.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

I dated a very nice sane girl all through high school. Then I met the first crazy girl and I got addicted to all the drama and insanity and the excitement of uncertainty -- never knowing what was going to happen. Then she decided to get better, which was great, but to my surprise -- I had to go. Apparently, I was part of the problem. And I guess I was, because I ended up with someone who had just as many issues. But my wife is the opposite -- and I guess it dawned on me that things didn't have to be out of control all the time. She's a rock -- absolutely the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha well at least you figured it out . At least the occasional blind date works, not sure any of the ones in my story will yet


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

Totally depends on who's doing the fixing up. I didn't really trust my sister-in-law -- but I knew my brother wouldn't steer me into a disaster -- that at least it would be OK, even if there were no fireworks. The other thing is, we met for drinks after work -- so there were no big expectations. We could have ended it there. But since we hit it off, we went out to dinner and then to a club. Only small hitch in the evening -- my brother and his wife were driving, we dropped my wife-to-be at her apartment, which had an entrance right off the parking lot. So as we were saying goodnight, they were a few feet away watching. I got nervous and didn't make the move to kiss her goodnight. I was thoroughly chastised by my sister-in-law -- but it turned out to be only of minor concern to my future wife -- although she did mention it during my sister-in-law's post-date debriefing. But I made up for it the next time.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

Do guys do post-date debriefing? Or is it just girls?


----------



## Whisper (Mar 7, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Do guys do post-date debriefing? Or is it just girls?



I think everone does this. Usually for guys it's:


Hay, how'd your date with Janice go.
Good.
You get some?
Not yet.
Did you at least kiss her?
Yeah (even if he didn't the answer is yes)
You going out with her again?
Probably. I'll call her in a couple of days and see if she wants to.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Do guys do post-date debriefing? Or is it just girls?



I'd been on a few blind dates at that point -- I was in that mopey stage after a big break up and friends were all trying to shut me up I guess. I can't remember doing any follow up -- there might have been. With my wife -- for sure -- because I was smitten. I wanted to see what she thought of me. So yeah, I called my sister-in-law for a report.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

Whisper said:


> Probably. I'll call her in a couple of days and see if she wants to.



I saw the three day rule in a movie recently and got a chuckle our of  it. That was always my rule -- the very next day or the next and you appear  too anxious. After day three, it seems like an afterthought. Three days is just right. That's the theory anyway.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 7, 2013)

Right away seems desperate but I think the day after the first one is just fine.  By day three I'm already over the excitement and moving on.  I'm a busy lady and I don't have time to wait on someone else.  I'll either have called you by then or I'm no longer interested.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

See weirdly if I go on a date, the guy has already been texting before the date. And will then text to say whether he had a nice night or ask me the same? But then that's not a blind date just guys I've met and decided a date would be nice so numbers are already exchanged before the date


----------



## Whisper (Mar 7, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Right away seems desperate but I think the day after the first one is just fine. By day three I'm already over the excitement and moving on. I'm a busy lady and I don't have time to wait on someone else. I'll either have called you by then or I'm no longer interested.



And herein lies the problem. If we call too early, we seem needy and turn the woman off. If we wait too long we're jerks and turn the woman off. Therefore, us men have to somehow find the Goldilocks moment. 

If we all just ate breakfest together the next morning, we'd never have to worry about that silly phone call.
Condoms for everyone!!


----------



## Whisper (Mar 7, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> See weirdly if I go on a date, the guy has already been texting before the date. And will then text to say whether he had a nice night or ask me the same? But then that's not a blind date just guys I've met and decided a date would be nice so numbers are already exchanged before the date



Actually, if texting was made for one thing, it's the problem of after date phone calls. If the next day a guy just texted "had a nice time, thank you for a great evening," I think that would just solve all the worlds problems and we could worry about other things, like how to achieve immortality or something.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

Texting, however, feeds my fear of phone calls. I call no one if I can help it


----------



## Ariel (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd rather text than call too.  I always feel weird and awkward on the phone but apparently (according to my boss) I have this knack of building a rapport over the phone.  I call it giving people with the same sort of job as I have someplace to gripe about their bosses.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

I feel on the phone I'm a lot more nervous, and giggly. Only so much of that is reasonable. And I get too quiet and have to repeat myself a lot.
So I feel if the guy has enjoyed himself a wee text to see you enjoyed it isn't too much or too desperate. It is just a text after all. No long, awkward phone conversations


----------



## Ariel (Mar 7, 2013)

And I don't feel guilty if I ignore a text for a while.  Then again, for the foreseeable future (it better be until one of us dies), I'm spoken for so I had better not be giving out my phone number, right?


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I'd imagine given that you've found someone worth the time  that maybe giving out your number isn't the best of ideas. Plenty of duds in the big sea so I'd say maybe just hold on . Yeah I freak out at calls. I can choose what to say and when to reply by text


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Right away seems desperate but I think the day after the first one is just fine.  By day three I'm already over the excitement and moving on.  I'm a busy lady and I don't have time to wait on someone else.  I'll either have called you by then or I'm no longer interested.



Three days is too long? Wow. Too busy to pick up the phone? Maybe fending off all the other offers? If some girl rebuffed me because I waited three days to call, I'd say good riddance.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 7, 2013)

More like I have other things on my mind than waiting around for a guy to call.  If he calls then great  but I'm not waiting.  I think the whole formulaic dating is well, outdated.  It's sexist towards both men and women and it's upheld by Hollywood and not the people who are actually dating.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 7, 2013)

I think a comedy club makes the best first date.  I want to know upfront if a girl has a good sense of humor, where he line of what is offensive or not offensive is, what kind of things she finds funny, and if she is a lush or not.  it's perfect.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm always too busy to pick up the phone to be fair. Cause it scares me. But I'd have no issues with texts three days later. People have lives. People have to decide, not only girls are indecisive I'm guessing.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, to me dating is meeting someone you like and then asking that person if he or she would like to do something with you. I had my own way of handling it -- never felt like I was following some Hollywood issued script. 

I would assume that a girl isn't sitting by the phone, waiting for me to call. I would also assume that she has enough patience and an attentions span that would allow me to call her back in a few days. I don't think that's much to ask. But like I said, if that's not good enough her, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 7, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> I'm always too busy to pick up the phone to be fair. Cause it scares me. But I'd have no issues with texts three days later. People have lives. People have to decide, not only girls are indecisive I'm guessing.




Nope, I pretty much know after the first date if I will like someone or not.  If I call a girl more than two times and I don't get an answer I quit calling, especially if I get 'red buttoned' both times.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I think a comedy club makes the best first date.  I want to know upfront if a girl has a good sense of humor, where he line of what is offensive or not offensive is, what kind of things she finds funny, and if she is a lush or not.  it's perfect.



Actually wasn't a first date, first was a film. Second was lunch.. and after that there's a whole blur of dates which span two years and two break ups.
But still that one date was definitely the one I loved.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

How about if the girl specifically tells you she doesn't like phone calls?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 7, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Actually wasn't a first date, first was a film. Second was lunch.. and after that there's a whole blur of dates which span two years and two break ups.
> But still that one date was definitely the one I loved.



Sorry I was just responding to the particular post, not the whole body of work.  It's just like my rule of numbering dating a girl that is dating more than one person.  Love and life shouldn't be a competition.  If a girl can't give me her undivided attention to decide whether I'm the right person for her or not, then she isn't the right person for me.  That might sound a little selfish, but that's just who I am.  I believe in chemistry between people.  Sometimes you can just be around a new person for the first time, and you know you are a perfect fit, unfortunately most of the time they are already taken...


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's true. If there's no chemistry, no butterflies. Probably best just giving up


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 7, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> That's true. If there's no chemistry, no butterflies. Probably best just giving up




Love is complicated.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

Of course. Probably wouldn't be worth it if it wasn't.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 7, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Of course. Probably wouldn't be worth it if it wasn't.




Sure it would, one night at a time.


X\'D


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 7, 2013)

I imagine if it was easy, people wouldn't want it so much.
Always appreciate things more if you work for them . Except money, I feel if you win money you'd probably appreciate that too.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry I just have a way of talking to women...when I talk it only makes things worse.  heh


----------



## Ariel (Mar 14, 2013)

I went to an amusement park on a double date with an ex and his best friend and hbf's wife.  It was pretty fun.  I ended the day red as a lobster because I'm very fair skinned and forgot my sunscreen.  It would have been better if I hadn't worked at said amusement park for two years.


----------

